# Info On A Longchamps (Incabloc) Wind Up



## Philaeus (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am new here. I just, finally, had a watch serviced today, but still know nothing about it. It is a Longchamps, 17 ruby with Incabloc, labelled "antimagnetic" and "5 ATM", S/N 11001.

If anyone knows anything about it, or Longchamps, I would be most grateful, as I have found nothing online.

And yes, I am going to put a black leather strap on it, the steel is just not too suited to its worn chrome and black face.

t


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be! :yes:

The bracelet on your watch is a generic one, the wee slidy bit at the ends allows it to be used in different sized lugs with a tolerance of about 4mm usually. You simply file away the ends equally till they fit, without affecting the expander bit of the bracelet. Normally most often seen on 70's and 80's Timex watches. :yes:

Will look better on a black leather with silver buckle - or black rubber the correct size - these you can get off the bay for about three pounds shipped, upwards depending on quality. You could also give the crystal a polish with Polywatch or Brasso and elbow grease. A bit of TLC will make this look really nice! 

Can't help with info on Longchamps, but I'm sure some of the guys here have one or two (French maybe? after the racecourse area?)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooops, hit the buton twice - well It's Friday - I blame the lack of :cheers: me'sen


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

mel said:


> You could also give the crystal a polish with Polywatch or Brasso and elbow grease.


Just be careful buying elbow grease on ebay. A lot of it is really cheap Chinese wrist grease with a fake label!


----------



## Philaeus (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,

thankfully I have pre-empted that, and the chap who serviced the movement also gave it a quick polish, and I also fitted it with black leather (no stitching), as this is what I felt it wanted.

It is a Swiss movement, so I had guessed it might be a Swiss case also, but may be wrong. I may also be better off re-mounting the movement in a better case, as the chap did seem to think it was a good movement.

t


----------

